# Season help!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys, Nina started bleeding today! Noticed a "smell" and then some spots on the floor, have had a look and she's definitely in season. No warning signs or anything, she's her normal self! I need all your advice please. What do I need to do for her? 

Obviously Lola was spayed before her season, this is new for me.

Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know the usual stuff, like keeping her away from male dogs etc and making sure she is safe on lead walks. 

Pants? Baths? Let her clean herself?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh poor little baby. I've no experience Ruth but I've read as though they manage to keep themselves clean as they're awake and moving around it's just as they are resting that you could get marking . I suppose cover where she sleeps with puppy blankets then wash, I've seen people use disposable nappies. Maybe search for phantom pregnancy I know a few people had trouble with that after the season and with wanting to mother teddies it sounded so sad xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep, you don't have to do anything much. Nature will run its course. More than likely she will sail through with no problems. As others have said just keep her on lead and away from other dogs. Roughly 20-21 days ( maybe more but not less) and she will be ok to mix with dogs again.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Little nina ballerina all grown up 
I've still not seen any sign of ruby having a season....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. Got some great advice from Nina's breeder too so I'm much happier now. 

We went to get some season pants, poor Nina despite her best efforts wasn't doing the best job at keeping herself clean, so thought it was best to help her out a little. She's just had a lovely bath with some relaxing aloe Vera and lavender doggy wash, a blow dry and her pants on and she's just fine. We bought her a sock monkey for being such a good girl. 

She relaxing now.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry about poor Nina, but you have helped me feel better about my decision to get Bailey spayed.

She's booked in for Wednesday and was six months last week. I have been thinking of postponing it because I feel really guilty at her being so young.

After your post I am positive (well as much as I can) I am doing the right thing, cause Nina is only a week or so older.

Hope Nina copes well as I am sure she will.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Sorry about poor Nina, but you have helped me feel better about my decision to get Bailey spayed.
> 
> She's booked in for Wednesday and was six months last week. I have been thinking of postponing it because I feel really guilty at her being so young.
> 
> ...


Aw thanks Nina's fine. She will be grand and take it all in her stride. It's me who gets worried that I'm doing enough for her. To be honest I was in the spay before season camp with Lola but I've been so reluctant to rush in to spaying Nina that I hadn't set any dates in stone with the vet, naively I thought I had a month or so left to decide what to do. We will see what happens.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Would you consider breeding her? She is so lovely and seems to have the perfect temperment for it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Would you consider breeding her? She is so lovely and seems to have the perfect temperment for it.


I would consider it and she definitely has the most beautiful temperament. It would be a huge commitment in terms of time, effort, finding the perfect stud (would have to go to England), money (cost and would have to take unpaid leave from work), I am a perfectionist and would strive to be doing my absolute best for Nina and her pups. That's not to mention, actually putting Nina through it all. I have no doubt she would do a great job. I am also sure we would get great support from Nina's breeder. 

Not an easy decision, nor something I would decide on with my eyes closed.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish there were not quarentine laws to deal with, I would love a pup from Nina.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I wish there were not quarentine laws to deal with, I would love a pup from Nina.


Aw that's sweet. She is a lovely lovely girl. Such a petal. She's been a model puppy and I love her very very much.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Shattered after her bath, with her little season pants on, looking and feeling fluffy!

She must be hot, she rarely lies on the floor alone. Sock monkey has been abandoned beside her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my word - so preoccupied with YD I missed this !
Nina - wow, she is still a puppy 
Funnily I took Dot to the vet today to discuss spaying and to book her in for the new year. Can't believe that she is that old, my baby one.

You will find that the blood becomes much paler over the next 7 days or so and from that point on it will be clear. She will be at her most receptive to other dogs between 9th and 17th days, although she may stand for a dog before or after that ... they are all different.

Try not to mother her too much and give her as much exercise mental and physical as you can so that she doesn't get too preoccupied with her hormones. Honestly it is natural 

Her coat will be extra specially beautiful and other dogs will be very attracted to her from the get go. Initially she may find their advances frightening, but when she is 'hot' she could go looking for it, so do take care. I'd carry your pet corrector spray when you are out with her and watch out for off lead dogs especially if they are entire.
Good luck.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi. Really appreciate the good advice. She's absolutely fine, she's just doing all the usual stuff like playing and her favourite past time of chewing her stag bar. Will definitely make sure to take extra care with her and will carry my spray when out. 

I can hardly believe it myself. She's such a baby still and still acts like a puppy with her snuggles and puppy grunts. 

She's been as good as gold. Her little pants are helping too, she was dripping quite a bit. Poor thing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Marzi. Really appreciate the good advice. She's absolutely fine, she's just doing all the usual stuff like playing and her favourite past time of chewing her stag bar. Will definitely make sure to take extra care with her and will carry my spray when out.
> 
> I can hardly believe it myself. She's such a baby still and still acts like a puppy with her snuggles and puppy grunts.
> 
> She's been as good as gold. Her little pants are helping too, she was dripping quite a bit. Poor thing.


We used to keep a plant spray full of water and kitchen paper handy - to cope with drops as they happened, it is only really yucky the first few days.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> We used to keep a plant spray full of water and kitchen paper handy - to cope with drops as they happened, it is only really yucky the first few days.


Yeh I've just used a neutralising spray and kitchen paper. I've been wracking my brain trying to think if there was anything that might have helped highlight that it was coming. I know my girls pretty well and am examining their ears, feet, coats everyday plus brushing them and the only thing I noticed different about Nina was maybe that her teets were a bit more prominent. It was only after I noticed the smell and the bleeding that a realised her lady bits were swollen and have got more so over the course of the day. She seems fine in herself. I feel for her, only because she is so young and I can't believe she's growing up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww she looks so cute in her lady pants! Bless her x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Little butt!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

CUTE...little butt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ah Ruth your baby all grown up! She is adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny little pic of nina. It sounds like she's taking it all in her stride, bless her.
Loving the sock monkey too - long May it live!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So far so good Tracey! The sock monkey has taken a good bit of rough, still intact.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww little ballerina is turning into a lady! I'm afraid I don't have any experience with lady dogs as all the dogs we've ever had have been male. But my OH's mum puts a small sanitary pad in their season pants, it apparently absorbs the blood and is easy to change. I hope her season passes by smoothly, I'm sure she will take everything gracefully in her stride. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Yogi, she's doing great. We've been using the little pads that come with the pants, they are like mini sanitary liners. She is wanting more cuddles and that's fine with us, didn't know a cuddly girl could get cuddlier.


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Probably a sticky about this but not yet looked. My Lola is 7 months and I was told by puppy trainers to wait till at least a season so she's calms a bit but you guys seem to go for the spay option before the first season..

Pros and cons? 

First season and Lola goes to vets.

I'm a bloke, so I know what a season is... But.. Whats it about, i thought i read 3 weeks! Temperament? What should I expect?

Sorry I'm hijacking the post


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw Ruth, we've just got back from a weekend in Yorkshire so I missed this. Little Nina! Poppy has only just finished her first season and the first signs before the spotting were that she had an indoor wee (none for ages before that) and when I was brushing her I noticed her lady bits were gigantic, lots of licking there too. We didn't use pants, just cleaned up anything with kitchen roll and water, then I mopped the whole floor more regularly too. 
Poppy was a bit unsettled at times and whined quite a bit (with urges I think!) and humped a lot at the beginning so I used the pet corrector spray which worked. For a month I kept her on lead and avoided doggy areas, sometimes I took a walking stick at first because my Mum had warned me how desperate the males can be. Luckily we never got to find out! In general she needed a little less exercise anyway and was a bit calmer in the house (when not wrapped around my leg!). It seemed to be such a long and frustrating time before we could let her off again and meet dogs and I was concerned about recall etc but it's been fine. In fact Poppy is so much calmer now somehow, she listens and understands more and actively seeks us out for cuddles which she didn't before. She's morphed into a new little love so it's all been good! It's amazing what the hormones have done, I can't imagine Nina could be any better behaved than she already is now though  Good luck with it all xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for your post Marion. Nina is a bit whiney tonight, she doesn't seem to know what to do. Just trying to keep her occupied. She's jumpy and sensitive to the slightest noise. I have to say all in all it's going very well. She's not really bleeding anymore and hasn't had her pants on the most of today, she seems better at keeping herself clean. She's still as sweet as ever. Great girl. 

Good that Poppy settled down a good bit. Hopefully Nina doesn't change. She's settled enough, anymore and she'd be like a real life teddy. She's very placid as it is. Can do no wrong


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sounds like it's all ok then, I think just as with everything else, if you're normal and calm then Nina will be too xxx


----------

